# Is this Rare?



## Ross (21 Jan 2010)

I have a few Nerite snails in my tank there is two of them which seems to be very keen on laying eggs everywhere not rare I know but not that long ago while doing a water change I noticed on the sand a very small Nerite snail with the same markings as the two who lay the eggs.Now I can only presume that a egg hatched and the tiny Nerite grew somehow without Brackish water?Unfortunalty one of my Assisian snails must have eaten it because the shell was empty  
I did not try to raise any of the eggs or do anything differently them tiny Snail just appeared


----------



## rawr (23 Jan 2010)

Are you certain it's a Nerite? Some of the pest snails I've seen in the past have similar markings.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2010)

Could be the nerites I guess, but never heard of them hatching in the home aquarium, not as you say with brackish water.

Sam


----------



## Ross (24 Jan 2010)

Yip its not  a pest snail it even had those little spikes on it.The two parents are those Porcupine Nerites I got from Aqua Essentials awhile back.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
I think it might be a _Clithon_ species, some of these are entirely freshwater (rather than being euryhaline) so that might explain the successful breeding, although apparently feeding the planktonic larvae is very difficult .

Teh other possibility is _Theodoxus fluviatilis_? or _Vitta usnea_? they have advanced breeding with baby snails (like MTS), but I don't know anything about them (or how they look).

cheers Darrel


----------



## frothhelmet (15 Apr 2010)

Does this mean that your assassins are not killing your Clithon's (except the baby ones?). Have you had any other survivng veligers? Pretty cool!


----------

